# Next steps after fresh install



## ccc (Sep 12, 2010)

hi

What are next steps after fresh install of freeBSD 8.1 to update all installed ports?
	
	



```
# portsnap fetch
# portsnap update
```
 is already done.
Should I continue using portupgrade -a ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 12, 2010)

1. post in the correct forum
2. use pkg_version(1) to determine which ports need upgrading
3. read /usr/ports/UPDATING to determine special cases
4. upgrade the rest of the ports after that
5. prevent portupgrade *-a* as much as possible (see 3)


----------



## ccc (Sep 16, 2010)

Here is a manual about updating the system:

http://www.freebsdwiki.net/index.php/Updating_the_system


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 16, 2010)

It's not a manual, it's just someone's personal opinion on how to do it, and it is rather old. Don't blindly follow tutorials from the web.


----------

